# Taylor and Marshall vets



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi all just a quick note to let anyone in the west midlands area that now taylor and marshall vets in shifnall have 2 yes 2 reptile specialists. they have Chris Marshall who has looked after my herps for around 20 years and now they have a young lady named Hannah (hope i have spelled her name correctly) who helped to solve a problem with a bowell prolapse in one of my red tegs. she certainly nows her stuff and i am sooo lucky to have a vets with this much experience. i would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Simon K (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep, thumbs up from me too. I've seen both of them and they both know their stuff. Me and my Dad were talking to Hannah for a good few minutes after she'd finished checking my gecko over. They are 40 mintes away from me but well worth it knowing my animal is in safe hands.
Friendly service and I think their prices are fair too.

Simon


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

yep me too, fantastic vets, both are brilliant, they also ring me up to check on my reps if i am worried about anything, i could talk to them all day! yes i also think prices are fair and care is brilliant, i wont go anywhere else, they are fab xx


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

Agreed its a good vets Hannah saw my beardie after her toe was injured at another vets then found out she had moved to shifnal, she was also good with my cat.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh thats good to know! I use Taylor and Marshall aswell.


----------



## abi78 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup, I'm with you all. I've been following Hannah around for a few years now, she's really good and I know she loves working at Taylor and Marshall which to me says it all!


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

We are taking our water dragons Dizzy and Splash to them now on saturday, as think Dizzy is egg bound :-( and just want them 2 check them both over. They are an hour and a half from where we live but heard nothing but good things about them so think the journey will be worth it! :2thumb:


----------



## VikkiGT4 (Apr 17, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I'm so glad I've found it.

Booked my burm in for today as he has an RI. Really nervous about using new vets but really needs an exotic vet for this.

Heard bad reviews previously but all you seem to be happy so it's made me feel a little more relaxed.

Thanks x


----------

